# CRUD-Handler mit EJBs?



## linkedlist (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit Java EE da ich wissen möchte ob es für einge Aufgaben die im Betrieb angedacht sind sinnvoll einzusetzen ist. Im Rahmen dessen habe ich eine Frage auf die ich bisher leider keinerlei Antwort finden konnte.

Mal angenommen es existiert ein Systeme bei dem auf sämtliche Daten via der Application Tier an die Data Tier zugegriffen werden soll. Es soll nicht möglich sein via einem Webinterface auf Daten zuzugreifen und zu verändern, sondern auch mit mobilen Geräten und einer eigens dafür geschriebenen Applikation. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist es ja möglich mit verschiedenen Grafischen Oberflächen (z.B. Web oder einem Javaclient) auf die Application Tier zuzugreifen. Jetzt existiert allerdings auch der Wunsch auf die Daten mittels CRUD-Handler möglichst einfach zuzugreifen. Ich habe bereits gesehen, daß man direkt auf der Datenbank mit JSF solch einen Handler aufbauen kann. Allerdings sollen die Daten ja über die Application Tier abgerufen werden. Gibt es da eine einfache Möglichkeit? (Für das Web wäre das schon essentiell.) Oder habe ich irgendeinen Denkfehler?

Es gibt nicht zufällig ne möglichkeit eine Oberfläche zu generieren und dann für beide (Web und Javaclient) einzusetzen?

Thx schon mal im vorraus

linkedlist


----------



## byte (9. Jan 2009)

Du kannst in der Application-Tier beliebige Methoden definieren. Niemand hindert Dich daran, dort einfach die gleichen Methoden wie in der Data-Tier (CRUD) zu implementieren (also einfache Delegates auf die Data-Tier).



> Es gibt nicht zufällig ne möglichkeit eine Oberfläche zu generieren und dann für beide (Web und Javaclient) einzusetzen?


Keine Ahnung wie der aktuelle Stand des Frameworks ist, aber Eclipse RAP geht in die Richtung:
http://www.eclipse.org/projects/project_summary.php?projectid=rt.rap


----------



## foobar (9. Jan 2009)

Im aktuellen Java Magazin ist auch ein Artikel zu Eclipse RAP, da wird erklärt wie das ganze funktioniert. Sehr interessantes Projekt wie ich finde.


----------



## linkedlist (12. Jan 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mir RAP mal anschauen.



> Du kannst in der Application-Tier beliebige Methoden definieren. Niemand hindert Dich daran, dort einfach die gleichen Methoden wie in der Data-Tier (CRUD) zu implementieren (also einfache Delegates auf die Data-Tier).



Mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich mir diese Methoden definieren, dann funktionieren, doch die bereits existierenden Tools für die automatische Generierung nicht mehr?


----------

